# i got 1000 dollars....



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

what is the best lathe i can get for 1000 dollars i wanna turn bowls n stuff


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I belive the jet 1236 is around 900 but ive herd people say its too light. jet makes a bigger lathe, the 14x42 its almost $1100 with out the legs and around $1400 with the legs


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You've got to remember that the lathe is just the start. You'll need gouges (which I think you already have a few). What I would consider a good set to do most anything you want: square and round nose scrapers, the bigger the better; parting tool; SPINDLE roughing gouge (don't use this on bowls); spindle gouges, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2; bowl gouges, 3/8, 1/2. With the bowl and spindle gouges you'll probably eventually want several of a couple sizes so you can have different angles/profiles on them. You need a sharpening system (grinder and some sort of jig to give you repeatibility and consistency in your sharpening). You'll want a chuck (or 2 or 3, with different sized jaws or some Cole jaws to make finishing the bottoms easier). You'll want a better way to sand than just holding sandpaper (fingers get hot in a hurry doing the inside of a bowl). A drill with sanding discs works great. Face plates, screw chucks, drill chucks, pen and stopper mandrels, better tool rests...it just keeps on going :blink::yes:

Don't forget the most important thing...a good face shield.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

He is right. You could spend almost a thousand on lathe tools and assessories


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep, if thats your total budget, shop carefully. The tools, chucks and various other things will cost you much more than the lathe itself!!


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Think of it this way. You wanna be a street racer and your on a budget so you go out and buy a honda civic type R thinking that youll be just fine with that for now but before long youve gotta add turbo and nos and tires and the like. It can be a money pit but it does not have to be if you make good use of the tools. If I were going for JUST a lathe under a grand Id go (and did go) with a nova 1624 44 refurbed from the factory which - including shipping- comes out to 975 bucks. For my money it's got the most bang for the buck and is great if at some point you want to get into bigger stuff. It is not variable speed but it is a hell of a machine. Looked at the jet at one point but the low speed is still too quick for me if your looking to rough out bigger blanks without your lathe walking out the door. Let us know which way you go! Happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Yep, if thats your total budget, shop carefully. The tools, chucks and various other things will cost you much more than the lathe itself!!


Yeah, I found that out real quick.:laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nova 16/24 runs close to that.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

crookedcut said:


> what is the best lathe i can get for 1000 dollars i wanna turn bowls n stuff


TRY BEFORE YOU BUY
if you know any one that's has a lathe try it out the more lathes you try the better it will give you a better idea of what you can afford 
my last lathe i tried it out whit a friend who had one striate away i knew this was the one for me
the one before that i never tried it i bought it after listening to a sales rep filling me full of crap for 3 hours i brought it home it was a piece of **** so i brought it back to them and got my money back i then saved a little more and got the one i wanted


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

My lathe is a king light duty lathe (busy bee and king sell the exact same lathe). It isn't top quality but it has worked well for me for 2 years now with almost no problems. At only 500 with a cast iron stand, face plate and spur center, it is a good lathe. I can turn 10 inch, out of balance green bowls so it is quite capable. For tools, Lee Valley sells a great set of economy hss tools. They are good quality and fairly cheep. Also from Lee Valley you can get the wolverine grinding jig. *This is a necessity! *Also get the varigrind attachment with it as you can make your gouges much more useful with it. Make sure that you go to some classes or get a good book with lots of pictures while your at it. Have fun!


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Look at grizzly. I know many people on her don't like them, but I bought a 16x42 three years ago and have had no problem with it at all. I did break the tool rest, but that was my own stupidity. They make good equipment and the customer service was excellent to deal with that one time. For about $550 you can get the lathe and then you have $450 to spend on tools and accessories. That is what I did and it has worked out well. I turn bowls, stoppers, pens, platters, pretty much anything I can think of to turn. Not more than a hobby for me, but I have lots of fun and my lathe works fine. www.grizzlytools.com


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

I also own a Grizzly, mins is a G0657, does all I need it too. That being said, I am not turning big bowls (yet), just pens, bottle stoppers,openers etc. My lathe was 319.00 on sale, but they have others that might be of better use for you, depending on what you're going to use it for. As mentioned earlier, you'll be spending MORE on tools and attachments, etc. The lathe is only the beginning, keep asking questions and learn all you can before plopping down all your cash.......The folks here are very knowledgable and always helpful..........


----------



## NNJG_Matt (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't just think the only thing you have to spend money on is the lathe. You will need to buy tons of supplies like:
Chucks
Wood
Turning Tools
Grinder
Woodworking bench
Sandpaper
Polish
Wax
And TONS more...
You seem a bit eager but inexperienced. I would research a bit before you spend all your money on a lathe


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

I just purchased a Delta 46-460 lathe. I have never turned before so I was in the same situation as you, starting from scratch. I purchased the lathe ($599.00 with a $50.00 rebate which I am still waiting on) at a very good price, I believe. However, as others before me have said, that is just a start. I have since (about 1 month later) purchased somewhere between $1000.00 and $1200.00 on misc items (no wood, just a few basic tools, a grinder, extra wheels, sharpening stones and systems, ect.). BTW, I love the Delta 46-460. I have only turned a few small bowls with some help from the local woodturners club but have had a great time doing so. My wife is also interested and has turned a bowl herself. This may be a great hobby both of us can enjoy togeather. Good luck and I hope you are able to make a purchase you are happy with. :thumbsup:


----------

